
Dear Microsoft, - stunod
https://slackhq.com/dear-microsoft-8d20965d2849#.jwjl4ccd6
======
ocdtrekkie
I find the "open platform" segment from the company that is pushing chat into
being a closed platform which controls your data unless you pay extra for it
comical and/or tone deaf.

~~~
webscaleizfun
It seems by "Open Platform" they mean shoving all your data onto their chat
platform, basically an open API. That definitely is not an open platform in my
book, as you can't federate, run your own, etc.

------
webscaleizfun
I see some of the upsides of both Slack and Gitter, but having used both I
still find IRC or a Signal group much easier and more convenient overall.
Perhaps its the familiarity, or that I find both to be yet another tab to have
open/app to install & maintain, but I just can't call myself a fan.

------
roryisok
I'm confused by this. I see slack responding to Microsoft "Competition", but
the only recent MS announcement I can see is flow, which appears to be an
IFTTT competitor, which can hook into slack events?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Microsoft announced or is announcing Teams today, their Slack competitor. The
YouTube video was linked on /new, but the URL on Microsoft's own website was
404ing still at the time.

Edit: Here, still "unlisted": [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKU-
FMzZFF0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKU-FMzZFF0)

